# whats the shortest i can cut my hornwort stems?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i got one long piece probably 20 inches long and want to get it growin fast so it covers the surface and i can put some in my other tank too

how short of pieces can i cut it into so it grows faster but doesnt die


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I got some more you can have if you would like, I need to thin out my shrimp tank. I would think maybe in half or in a 3rd would work.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool thanks for the info and offer.

where abouts in Van are you? im on the west side, i'll be goin over to the main st. area tomorow i might be able to swing by.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Mind you I maybe way off with the info though.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if im getting some from u i might not bother cutting this one, i just noticed that its growing like mad after dosing excel the other day


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am growing it from really short stems. If it likes the water, it grows like crazy. With excel, etc. I am sure it will grow more then CRAZY


----------

